# My Other Hobby



## TheOldSalt

Most of us have hobbies other than fishkeeping, so here's as good a place as any to talk about them.

The reason I started this thread, I must admit, is that I can't find the other thread where I was supposed to post these pics. In that thread we were discussing various things, and the subject of my woodworking came up a bit. I said I'd post pics of a couple of current projects, but I never got around to it until now. So, with no further ado, as if there had been any previous ado, here they are at last:

1- Treasure Chest Toybox
I can't make these fast enough to make people happy.










2- Lighthouse
This is still quite unfinished, but you should get the general idea. There will be a thin black pinstripe dividing each red & white stripe, which I assure you will give it a much better look.










This is the last one I did, so you can see where this one is going.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Well, that's it for now from me. Let's hear about your other hobbies!


----------



## funlad3

All of my hobbies have to do with fish. Be it fish keeping or fishing, it's all I do. As I type, I need to go across the street and finish setting up a ten gallon for my neighbors!


----------



## cossie

Wow TOS that's a proper hobby,,,my hobbies are fish keeping,very into fishing that's all I spent my x-mas money on, I also play rugby for my county and my main hobby/job is rally driving well I kinda get paid for it but yer,,that's me


----------



## funlad3

Put up some pictures of equipment, caught fish, cars, and rugby stuff! I'll add some pictures if I have time... Party tonight! Bowling to video games FTW!!!


----------



## Revolution1221

wow salt those are really good! idk if you would call it a hobby but i am captain of a team for pool league. i also snowboard as you can see here.








and currently i am working on breeding crested geckos as most probably know.


----------



## funlad3

Pool as in billiards, right? I shoot some pool myself. We got a table from my cousin's boyfriend before they moved to Colorado. We have an Air Hockey table (Looking for the pucks now for the NYE party...) from our neighbors who moved. We got an awesome dart board (built in TV scoring) for dirt cheap at an estate sale. We got a Fußball table from my Aunt after my other cousin went to college. All we're missing now is a Ping-Pong table and a 180 gallon SW fish tank in the living room!!!


----------



## Albino_101

Bowling is my other hobby, and I am an assistant coach for my high school team that I played on the last 2 years.


----------



## funlad3

*Bowling Tips?*

I'm going bowling tonight! Any quick tips? I use a 9 lb. ball and refuse to go bigger


----------



## julem35

Wow,im a dancer. I have been dancing for about ten years. I do. Ballet point ballet flat hiphop jazz lyrical and modern:fish:


----------



## lohachata

i collect guns and knives...or should i say i used to collect them......they are currently all up for sale..will post some pics later..


----------



## dan3345

lohachata said:


> i collect guns and knives...or should i say i used to collect them......they are currently all up for sale..will post some pics later..


any nice glocks? My dad and I go shooting a lot and we have built quite a few kits and my dad collects. He has pieces of his collection in the smith $ wesson museum. Its fun. Love to see what you have lohachata.


----------



## Cam

*Hobby*

I drive Dirt Track Go-Karts on a paid professional level, usually Clay and Dirt ovals and other types. Usually the tracks speed levels range from 60-80 mph. I will attach some pictures of the end of this season, I won the championship this year! New followed by old pictures will be attached below if you are interested!

Other than kart racing, I am huge on mechanics and car repair, and electronics....Big into all kinds of electrical modding/ case modding / all that good stuff.


----------



## emc7

9 lbs, thats fly weight. With a ball that light, you have to swing your arm straight every time. Its so easy to go crooked. But a light ball won't mess up your elbow or your back. So stick to your guns.


----------



## hXcChic22

I don't really have any decent hobbies except singing  But I want to try getting into making fancy cakes, like the ones on those TV shows. My husband says if I can make him a zombie cake for his homecoming, that I get major brownie points. The problem is I can't sculpt/draw to save my life. Might need to enlist some artistic help!

http://www.youtube.com/user/SRHSBandChic?feature=mhum <------ Youtube channel. I'm currently working on writing my own first serious song too. Lyrics aren't hard at all, it's coming up with a new fancy shmancy tune that sounds original!


----------



## funlad3

I bowled a 130 (ish). It took me forever to get my arm straight. Two consecutive strikes followed by a nine that should have been another strike. Oh well...


----------



## lohachata

my yellowboy..manufacturer's sample..only 5 made..3 are still with the original importer..possibly 4 now..all "0" serial numbers.




























some of my knives....


----------



## funlad3

Don't rob Lohachata's house! He'll shoot you and knife you to pieces while you bleed out! Seriously though, nice gun. Those knives are even better though. I don't know much about most of this stuff, but I'm assuming all of you're stuff is as deadly as it is attractive. (Which is very!!!)


----------



## lohachata

handle is shinbone from giraffe.



























john etzler knives..hunterand folder..mosaic damascus..hunter has desert ironwood handle..folder has anodized titanium liners..mother of pearl scales.


----------



## funlad3

Again, wow!!!


----------



## Albino_101

funlad3, i use a 16 pound ball that has a skull inside it!!!


----------



## Revolution1221

lohachata your not a girl are you? i saw a girls finger in one of the pictures. unless this is a wife or gf. lol and when i bowl i use the lightest lbs ball i can find usually around 6-7 lbs because i can gun them and throw like a bullet and knock down strikes.


----------



## direlime

I'm with funlad here. Those knives/guns are pretty darn awesome!! For hobbies other than fishkeeping, i do alot of fiddling on my laptop. With linux and stuff. I've also recently been getting into some graphic design using GIMP (a program very very similar to photoshop; except it's free!!!). I'm also into photography. Here's the link to my Photobucket album (http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/direlime/Getz%20Photography/) There's no pictures on their right at this moment, but i plan to get some of them up there today. And good for you, hXcChic22, for writing a song. I'm alittle bit of a singer (not very good  ) myself. Baking is also another hobby of mine (I know i'm full of them !  ) and if you put effort into them the fancy cakes really aren't as hard as they look. The hardest thing is finding a good cake recipe to use for them :-x


----------



## ThatDude

How much do you want for the Yellow Boy. I collect a lot of guns. Mainly Winchester and old Ithica's. I'm still looking for an old Marlin Super Goose. I've got a Golden Boy to trade if you want it? It finally snowed here in Nebraska so hunting season is officially on. Woooot!


----------



## cossie

lol heres some of me playing rugby for crowborough on a very wet day lol we won-62-7


----------



## funlad3

62-7? WOW!!! Those are some very good pictures as well! When you set up your SW, I expect great things! Great things...

Oh, Albino_101, I was with an eight-year-old who used a 16 for a frame or two. He barely hit the pins (He was using both hands!) but got eight or nine in each half frame! It was pretty funny!


----------



## burninrubber390

My main hobby other then fish keeping.










i also hunt, fish, and ride bmx.


----------



## funlad3

RC Nitro? Awesome!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## direlime

I'm jealous too! I've always wanted one, never had the money or the time to do it though.


----------



## cossie

sweet i love rc cars but i got a nitro asmann racing master smacker RTR and an eletric Tamiya Durga


----------



## lohachata

thatdude...the yellow boy is pretty much beyond what most folks can afford.....current issues have caused me to lower the price considerably..it can now be had for $15,000.00.....i also have 5 winchesters of fairly low production for sale as well as a few other rare pieces..contact me if you are interested..

the knives are all custom made , one of a kind..


----------



## cichbilly

still has to do with fish! but its not exactly fish keeping (even tho i keep some of them!)


----------



## emc7

Are you shooting fish with a bow and arrow?


----------



## cichbilly

yep! its a blast!


----------



## funlad3

It's not for me, but I know it takes skill! How do you attract the fish?


----------



## ThatDude

Carp around here come to the shallows during spawning. Or you can shoot them out of the air in the river. That is if you have any asian carp in your area.


----------



## Ghost Knife

My other hobby other than fish is anything high definition (HD). I am a prominent member of several forums including www.blu-ray.com. My name is HD_Goofnut if you ever feel like looking me up. Here are some pics below of the HD setups in my home:

Living Room

























Office









Bedroom


----------



## emc7

Asian carp in the US, You should use a shotgun.


----------



## funlad3

Kill the Carp!!!


----------



## cichbilly

kill em all! lol ... too bad we didnt have asians here. i think theyd frown upon the shotgun method tho


----------



## emc7

Well, the bow means no lead shot in your fish fillet. Sounds like fun. I mostly play video games and the trumpet.


----------



## JimW/Oscar

Aside from fish keeping I also am a big tortoise and parrot fan and we have our cats.

Then for years now I've kept up on the scientific literature regarding biological evolution as well as theoretical physics. I need to renew my subscriptions to the journals Science and Nature soon. I've been a contributing member to various science forums on line and been kicked off quite a few religious based sites with creationism forums (not because I was rude or broke any of the forum rules but only because I dared to correct people while supporting my arguments with solid sources - apparently that's a no no in some circles).

btw excellent wood working there Old Salt, not my cup of tea but I know it takes some skill.


----------

